# Globecast Dual LNB



## bmaletic (May 23, 2006)

Received Dual LNB from Globecast. Installed it OK and getting some of the channels but others cannot (very low quality). Signal Quality is between 15-35. Signal strength is OK: 82-85. The is a tree about 500 ft away and it might be the reason now that it has leaves but I doubt it (too far... cannot determine 100% if it is in the way). Is there anything I should do in the STB setup to start receiving better quality signal with the new DUAL LNB ? Service provider is Globecast and all the equipment is purchased from them directly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You should reaim the dish and find right skew angle. Not sure what size you have already, but 1m dish will help you too. It will create narrow diagram and select one sat from adjusted other.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Find your strongest signal, then reaim the dish, including adjusting the skew (by rotating the LNB), as P Smith correctly advises. Make a small movement, then check to see whether the signal _quality_ went up or down. When it goes up, keep going. When it goes down, turn back.

If that tree is really 500 feet away (about the length of a high school football stadium), and assuming that you're in the contiguous 48 states, the tree would have to be over 280 feet tall to affect the signal.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

What modle LNB does Globecast use for a Dual LNB?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

49 caliber


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

P Smith said:


> 49 caliber


Vastly inferior and underpowered. BTW if you are ever issued a pistol chambered for a cartrige that ends in the initials ACP, realize that ACP stands for A Crappy Pistol caliber and that you have a seriously underpowered weapon in your hand.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice, I should check the 'ACP' real meaning.


----------



## twohour (May 25, 2006)

You're playin with a LINEAR LNB .....unproperely assembeled it will not perfom the way you're expecting ...make sure the arrow on the back of the LNB points UP .....they are using EagleAspen 270 KU mfd for ProBrand Int'l.......acceptable performance 

GC it's a mess that's a different story


----------

